# My Shellie Tank



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

After one weekend, here's my 6.6 gallon shellie tank with built in filter compartment and 3D BG.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks much bigger than 6.6 gallons with no visual reference. It's a bow front, yes? Filter in the canopy or behind the back ground?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

b3w4r3 said:


> Looks much bigger than 6.6 gallons with no visual reference. It's a bow front, yes? Filter in the canopy or behind the back ground?


Yes it is a bowfront. The filter is right behind the background.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yael said:


> Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it! The nice thing about smaller tanks is you can have more of them for different species of fish, within reason.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

neat little tank. I always wanted to get into shellies. Grab some pics of the fish


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> neat little tank. I always wanted to get into shellies. Grab some pics of the fish


I will as soon as I get some fish. I'm surprised I can't get them here.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I've seen them at one shop up here twice, but no luck up here either nor have i ever seen them on forum sales or craiglist. You might have to order them online. Jeff Rapps might have them. I hate paying the shipping online, but may have to bite the bullet lol


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I've seen them at one shop up here twice, but no luck up here either nor have i ever seen them on forum sales or craiglist. You might have to order them online. Jeff Rapps might have them. I hate paying the shipping online, but may have to bite the bullet lol


Yeah, I'm really itching to get fish in this tank.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

did you make the background or cut one to fit?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yael said:


> did you make the background or cut one to fit?


I made it. 2 panels of styro, drylok, and sand.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks very natural!


----------

